# My daily blogs by sunshine



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

So i will be posting here updates of my fish and tell you guys how they are doing but first i will add their pics and tell you about them


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

This is coral he is fisty very cute and very interactive with me he will flare at anything he builds bubble nests and sometimes likes to rest


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

This is trixie very laid back wont flare unless he sees a betta very cute fish he is


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

My products i use for my fish and thats about it for now they are doing great!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Pretty fish; I especially love the CT's color.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

LolaQuigs said:


> Pretty fish; I especially love the CT's color.


Thank you he was all white blue and red now just blue and red lol


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

A story how i got the tanks 

This two boys used to be in a bowl untill one jumped then decided tomget a tank with a lid went to petsmart then found Marina goldfish starter kit very cool and excited trixies tank is called a betta starter kit by marina


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Getting sick yay*

Why oh why does itmhave to be today???


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Awwe! I hope you get better soon! ^_^


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Sorry you're sick!  I'm catching my husband's cold currently. Ick, ick, ick. I just really hope we both feel well enough for him to drive me into work tomorrow and for us to go betta shopping afterwards.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Elleth said:


> Sorry you're sick!  I'm catching my husband's cold currently. Ick, ick, ick. I just really hope we both feel well enough for him to drive me into work tomorrow and for us to go betta shopping afterwards.


Awh get well soon  

Sucks to be sick


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well looks like i git to be miserable at work tomorrow oh the things i do for money


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

Im sick today as well. D:
Whenever im sick, I never get lethargic or sluggish. I find it sorta weird . . o-o


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Littlefin said:


> Im sick today as well. D:
> Whenever im sick, I never get lethargic or sluggish. I find it sorta weird . . o-o


Thats normal sick behavior heck i cant get out of my bed!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

why i enjoy betta fish so much? Well their colors and personality ofcoars and how easy they ate to take care off 

My fave colors are purple, red and blues on a betta

I love vail tails and crown tails too


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I decided that my dog willbe in the journal too his name is Frank


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well he used to be a puller very good dog only if yiu not paying attetion 

He goes in the garbage or now he started drinking toilet water -GROSS- 

He now is sneaking bones during walks


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Best friend pic


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

My lucky fish is coral

I remember one time my tank was too heavy it fell and coral went down the drain 

Ps never carry a tank with live fish in it 

Mom rescued him his fins and tail were damaged now healed


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*I really wish i had tough skin and not be so sensetive*

Tired of crying i want sleep but cant


----------



## Scarlettebettas (Feb 12, 2015)

Aww I hope you're alright!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Horray for black albs! Love em! Use to have the standard boxy type like yours when I was young. My husband and I have a less common British bred line of black lab now that's more narrow, his name is Boo (born very close to Halloween).
How's Frank on a leash? Puller? I've noticed most labs like to pull (real fun when your a little kid and weight as much as the dog.. no winning when it has more traction x.x).


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Horray for black albs! Love em! Use to have the standard boxy type like yours when I was young. My husband and I have a less common British bred line of black lab now that's more narrow, his name is Boo (born very close to Halloween).
> How's Frank on a leash? Puller? I've noticed most labs like to pull (real fun when your a little kid and weight as much as the dog.. no winning when it has more traction x.x).


He usdto pull it wa a nightmare now i use a pring collar when we walk he is way better


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*I wanna learn how to cook lol*

I can do eggs and sausage 

Pasta and rice I think are easy to learn and learn how to do pancakes too


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

So this will be my blog too as well

Well i didnt sleep well yesterdsy but now me and mom made up all better we goin shopping tomorrow for easter and guests and i am getting thst thing i can cook on


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Well, I can cook. It might be ugly as sin, but good as gold. Lol. Pancakes are pretty simple. My secret is vanilla extract. One thing I wish I could make is homemade buttermilk biscuits. Mine always turn out to flour-ish.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

rubbie5837 said:


> Well, I can cook. It might be ugly as sin, but good as gold. Lol. Pancakes are pretty simple. My secret is vanilla extract. One thing I wish I could make is homemade buttermilk biscuits. Mine always turn out to flour-ish.


Man i cant wait to shop tomorrow lol if i needs any advice i can go to you


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

I can't promise that it will be pretty, but it should be delish. Lol.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

rubbie5837 said:


> I can't promise that it will be pretty, but it should be delish. Lol.


Well you know how to boil pasta or rice it dont need pretty 

Now how much should i do the time for pasta or rice so i know when they done?


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

I know it may be juvenile, but when I was first learning to cook pasta, I just did the stick test. You take a noodle and throw it onto the cabinet door. If it sticks, its done. I know it sounds silly, but it works. And make absolutely sure to add a bit of olive oil and a pinch of salt to the water. The oil helps prevents clumped noodles and the salt helps season. Also make sure that the water has come to a rolling boil before adding noodles. And add them slowly. If you don't break them up, just place them into the water. They will curl up while they cook.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

rubbie5837 said:


> I know it may be juvenile, but when I was first learning to cook pasta, I just did the stick test. You take a noodle and throw it onto the cabinet door. If it sticks, its done. I know it sounds silly, but it works. And make absolutely sure to add a bit of olive oil and a pinch of salt to the water. The oil helps prevents clumped noodles and the salt helps season. Also make sure that the water has come to a rolling boil before adding noodles. And add them slowly. If you don't break them up, just place them into the water. They will curl up while they cook.


Ok thanks for the tip i have a timer i can set to know when the water is boiling but i dunno howmmuch to set it up for


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Now that, I don't know. I always go by sight. But it also depends on the type of noodles. Spaghetti type noodles, I would say about 7-10 mins. Fetichini or such, I would say at least 10 minutes. They also have to stirred quite often because they are bad at sticking.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

rubbie5837 said:


> Now that, I don't know. I always go by sight. But it also depends on the type of noodles. Spaghetti type noodles, I would say about 7-10 mins. Fetichini or such, I would say at least 10 minutes. They also have to stirred quite often because they are bad at sticking.


Aha ok stir when pasta is added ok got it thanks


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Easter eggs mine is the purple one, well today shopping then tomorrow cherry blossom pics will come


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok all done and am in love ps very tired went shopping today


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Happy easter!!!*

Hope you eat some yummy eggs, i know i will lol. So room is more organized 

Today i am so tired went out shopping all day i got my think to cook on which i love 

I have more pics on my journal thread


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Dear florida how i miss you so much i wish to live there


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I just take a piece of pasta out and eat it to test if it's "good" lol. 

I've been making pasta since I was 14, everything else from Sunday roasts to seafood to gnocchi, sauces to go with pasta (Italian, cheese) carbonara pasta, chocolate mousse, cheese cake all sorts for about 3 or 4 years now, moving out of home has really brought the cooking bug out in me.

Something simple is 3 ingredient peanut butter cookies (you can find the recipe and photos on my profile)
1 cup of sugar 
1 cup of peanut butter 
1 egg 

Mix all ingredients together and then form little balls and squish down in baking tray, cook for about 12 minutes on 200 degrees celsius so 392 F according to google - be careful as these burn easy


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> He usdto pull it wa a nightmare now i use a pring collar when we walk he is way better


Prong collars are very painful for dogs :-( Positive reinforcement is much more effective and teaches the dog respect instead of fear.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

SplashyBetta said:


> Prong collars are very painful for dogs :-( Positive reinforcement is much more effective and teaches the dog respect instead of fear.


Prong collars are not painful at all and honestly i tried evrything i have 

I dont yank him and he is no way in pain


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I gave my young chihuahua a harness and had her pull the old chihuahua around on a mini cart. It's more amusing and seems to distract them.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> I gave my young chihuahua a harness and had her pull the old chihuahua around on a mini cart. It's more amusing and seems to distract them.


Ever since the prong collar walking him is enjoyable no more being stressed


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Prong collars ate fine if used right. I've used one on two different dogs, both did aggressive, and they have helped me very to the point where the dog was not aggressive and could be walked on a flat collar. One of the two was a huge, fear aggressive cross bed who couldn't even be walked down the street until after I started using the prong. What a joy it was too see him play with another dog for the first time about 8-12 months later. 

There are a million and one different ideas of how to train dogs, I wouldn't listen to the advice of people on the Internet about it. (Lol no, not even me). It's just one of those things where you have to find what works best for you and your dog.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Elleth said:


> Prong collars ate fine if used right. I've used one on two different dogs, both did aggressive, and they have helped me very to the point where the dog was not aggressive and could be walked on a flat collar. One of the two was a huge, fear aggressive cross bed who couldn't even be walked down the street until after I started using the prong. What a joy it was too see him play with another dog for the first time about 8-12 months later.
> 
> There are a million and one different ideas of how to train dogs, I wouldn't listen to the advice of people on the Internet about it. (Lol no, not even me). It's just one of those things where you have to find what works best for you and your dog.


I honestly don't care what anyone tells me about prong collars 
If used correctly its not gonna hurt the dog ps you know they train service dogs with Prong collars? They mistake my dog for a service dog 

Him and I are safe that's all I care I won't have to worry about him running to a car while chasing a dog.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Good!  That's all that matters. He's adorable, by the way. As are your fish.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Elleth said:


> Good!  That's all that matters. He's adorable, by the way. As are your fish.


Thanks so much


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> Ever since the prong collar walking him is enjoyable no more being stressed


I was just saying how fun it is having them pull each other around :lol:


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> I was just saying how fun it is having them pull each other around :lol:


Two dogs pulling eachother around is fun to watch lol yes


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*First time wearing a eye liner*

I loved it lol i use a liquid one i loved it alot well all that make up is off i moisterized my face and added lotion


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

So i am starting to get into make up now i got lots of products accept to color my eyebrows, i need a water proof mascara when i got to the beach and a water proof eye liner.. Now i need also a makeup remover and a lip gloss and thats all 

Cooking so far a good experience made blueberry pancakes all by my self yay best breakfast ever i cant wait for the weekend to come to make some eggs lol


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Also the weather is getting nicer here but my room is way to freakin hot to sleep in ugg


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I've never dared try liquid eyeliner! I'm glad you had success with it!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

So i ran out of betta spa water conditioner I wants to get that today i read it will arrive tomorrow i wish my money would come si i go shopping


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Liquid eyeliner is my favorite  It does take practice!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

My pic


----------



## sheridan (May 13, 2014)

djembekah said:


> Liquid eyeliner is my favorite  It does take practice!


I love your lippy and your double nose piercing!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice photos Ilovebettasbk11 & djembekah. 

I have always been a bit nervous about using the liquid eyeliners,but I love the pencil ones.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Polkadot said:


> Nice photos Ilovebettasbk11 & djembekah.
> 
> I have always been a bit nervous about using the liquid eyeliners,but I love the pencil ones.


I never really lik the pencil ones i tried them and i am like nah better stick with liquid eyeliner


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am getting obsessed over lotions lol 
P


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

We to cherry blossom vestival more pics soon


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok nivea body cream is to die for, that is all.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

My baby you are mine now! 

(Only a person with dry itchy hands can understand )


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol yess


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> Lol yess


I even saw swan lake play yesterday lol very cute show


----------

